# Breeding service agreement and price



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I am pretty sure I'm going to be letting my buck breed with outside does. What kind of "service agreement" should I have? Does anyone have one I can copy?
Also, if anyone has any tips on reasonable prices, I would appreciate it.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Around here I've noticed that buck services are generally 50 to 75.00--that's all I got


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

When I did have Chief up for stud I charged $50 per doe, with an "extra" breeding available if the doe didn't settle the first time.
If you plan to board does for breeding, I would charge no less than $2 a day for care and the space.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks both of you! :thumb:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I paid $25.00 for a registered nubian buck but I brought him home and kept him for 30 days.hY

I had to have her CAE tested also.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i would also be interested to see what people charge etc. about stud-ing and fees etc.
i hope you know what i am trying to say...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I do $60 for 2 weeks, includes boarding and feed. After 2 weeks is more, and they get a free breeding if the does didnt settle


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I do $75-$95 depending on the buck, guaranteed breeding (bring em back until they settle) 
and $2 a day for hay / boarding
Does must be CAE, CL, Johnes neg. 

All does get a complimentary hoof trim, because I'm paranoid about feet


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Lol...I'm paranoid about feet too! Husband thinks im wackoe!


----------



## LuckytohaveFarm (Feb 22, 2011)

We don't do much outside breeding because we have a closed clean herd and don't want to introduce anything. Those that have purchased animals from me in the past, or that I know, I have allowed breedings to our bucks. $50 per doe, $35 for 4-H/FFA. Does must be CAE Negative (recent test within last 6 months) and free of CL. I have an isolation pen at the front of the property that the "guest does" go into. They get de-loused with powder (whether they need it or not) as soon as they arrive. Owners bring their own hay/grain. I tease daily with buck of choice. Doe is handbred. I recommend owners pay for pregnancy test (Biopryn, biotracking.com). I also provide "buck rags" to those that don't want to bring their girls over for "breeding camp". That way, they can tease their doe at home and bring her for a 'driveway breeding' when she is in heat.

Jillian McIntosh
Luckytohave Farm


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

This may be as good of place as any to ask. When I had mine serviced and took the buck back the breeder told me I wouldn't get my buck card til the kids were born. Now that I am a member of ADGA I don't think that is the way it should have went. Opinions.


----------



## quakingcanopy (Feb 22, 2011)

There are a LOT of things that go into a doe not settling and I could end up on my driveway with someones doe for half an hour once a month for years. And all the while it could be their nutrition, lack of copper and selenium, etc...do I never did more then 1 repeat for free. 

I charged $50 because my buck didn't have any proven daughters yet. I did driveway breeding -- bring her while she is in heat and breed her. I also let some friends board does for pasture boarding with the buck, but it was a special circumstance. Does had to be clear of CAE, CL, and Johnnes.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks! I won't be boarding any does, at least not yet.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

How much would you guys charge for leasing?

This breeder, a pretty nice breeder, contacted me and asked if she could lease one of my bucks for a little. She has about 15 does, all are tested negative and very healthy.

She doesnt want to buy a buck but lease, so what would be a fair price?


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

the way we've always done was running the buck with the does for a month. i hate that the does smell bucky for a while though... and the kiddings can be pretty scattered that way too. never done drive way breedings... does have always taken forever to come into heat.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

We dropped our doe off at the breeders and she stayed for a month, she was in full heat when we dropped her off and we saw the buck successfully breed our doe. After a month contacted the breeder and asked if she was ever back in heat, breeder said no and we picked our doe up. Our doe has never been heat since the first breeding so we are going off that for a due date and she seems to be coming along accordingly with her pregnancy. Breeder filled out an online service memo after we picked our doe up. Can't say anything on price as this was offered to us for free, but a lady nearby offered to breed our alpine doe to her buck for $25.


----------



## GoatGirlMO (Aug 13, 2010)

nubians2 said:


> This may be as good of place as any to ask. When I had mine serviced and took the buck back the breeder told me I wouldn't get my buck card til the kids were born. Now that I am a member of ADGA I don't think that is the way it should have went. Opinions.


When we breed to outside does, this is how we do it. (We raise Boers, btw). This is why/how:

We charge $25 to commercial/percentage registered does. When the kids are born, IF there are any doe kids, you can pay an additional $25 and get the service memo. Doe kids are the only ones registerable out of this breeding, so it makes no sense to charge you $50 if you might possibly get two $50 wether from the breeding.

And, if you happen to have two buck kids from that breeding but have doe kids from another buck... and are unscrupulous... I just don't want my buck involved in pedigree scandals. I want to SEE the kids, and I want to SEE the description/tattoo numbers you put on the application that accompanies the service memo.

*NOTE* the "you" in this means anyone, not any particular person.


----------

